# نبذة عن السيراميك.



## غريب.الطباع (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السيراميك : هو مادة غير عضوية غير فلزية مثل الاسمنت , الزجاج , فيندرج تحت اسم السيراميك كل مادة غير فلزية غير عضوية حتى الثلج بصورة الثلج يعتبر مادة سيراميكية , وهناك استخدمات عديدة للسيراميك مثل صناعة الصحيات, الاسمنت , الزجاج , المواد المركبة , الطلاء العازل , المواد الداخلة في تعويضات الجسم البشري , واشباه الموصلات ,وصناعة اجزاء من المحركات التي تعمل في ظروف قاسية .
السيراميك مادة تتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية و العالية جدا , لذلك يستخدم في المراجل ويستخدم ايضاً في صناعة الافران وغيرها .مادة لها القابلية على مقاومة المواد الكيميائية و الحوامض له صلابة ومعامل كسر عالية مما يجعله مادة صلبة وهشة الكسر بمعنى اخر انه يتحمل الضغط العالي ولكن لا يمر بمرحلة التشوه اللدنة .
هناك نوعان اساسيان للسيراميك :
1- السيراميك التقليدي : هو السيراميك الذي يصنع من المواد ذات الاساس الطيني
2- السيراميك المتقدم : هو السيراميك الذي يصنع من المواد ذات الاساس الغير طيني مثل الكاربيدات و الاكاسيد .


----------



## المهندس الهمداني (20 يناير 2010)

شكرررا جزيلا


----------



## hana_mj (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه


----------



## المهندس ماجذ (14 مارس 2010)

طيب مافيش كتاب عن السيراميك بس
يعنى استخدامه فى ادوات القطع
وتحمله لدرجات الحراه دى بتوصل لكام
وكدا
وشكرا على المعلومات دى


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## muthana alrikabi (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## muthana alrikabi (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## صالح سعيدان (22 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت وفيك الخير


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومة. اسال عن بودرة للسيراميك تساعدنى فى تكوين سطح صغير .هل هى موجودة ؟ واين تباع؟


----------

